# TORONTO | The One - 1 Bloor Street West | 338m | 1110ft | 94 fl | U/C



## ChesterCopperpot

New tallest building in Canada :banana:

http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2015/03/mizrahi-developments-one-be-canadas-tallest-building


----------



## Hudson11

> If Toronto's Planning Department and City Council can be persuaded


brace for the NIMBYism! Would they care about a tall building here?


----------



## Victoria123

Hope it doesn't get trimmed down. There was so much hype for this building that it was quite disappointing when it was announced. I imagined a neo-classical building but this is still okay i guess.


----------



## yankeesfan1000

About. Damn. Time.


----------



## Victoria123

Hudson11 said:


> brace for the NIMBYism! Would they care about a tall building here?


Yes they would. It's one of the busiest intersections in Toronto.


----------



## Jay

Supertall in Toronto!! 

Happy days


----------



## Highcliff

:master::master::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## Innsertnamehere

Hudson11 said:


> brace for the NIMBYism! Would they care about a tall building here?


Toronto's onslaught of development over the last decade or so has really beat out the NIMBYism of the city. Height concerns which were extremely common 10 years ago have essentially disappeared. The issues today focus on transit capacity, affordable housing, winds, etc. Height is rarely an issue.

Tonight was the first public meeting for the project and apparently it was fairly well received. Torontonians have long been a people that recognize good city building when they see it, and are generally receptive to development provided that the developer is putting in an effort for the project, and this developer certainly seems to be.


----------



## Ni3lS

Looks great, let's hope it'll push through.


----------



## isaidso

This proposals has been getting widespread acceptance in Toronto. It's very early on but an encouraging sign.


----------



## wjfox

Looks great. Nice one Canada. kay:


----------



## VibyJRules

Looking good!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Oh wow, finally. New tallest in 40 years.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

Mirvish Gehry will be a new tallest as well if it gets built before this.


----------



## Brenna.

Superb. I love Toronto!


----------



## Marcanadian

Stollerys by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Stollerys by Marcanadian, on Flickr

One Bloor West by Marcanadian, on Flickr

One Bloor West by Marcanadian, on Flickr

One Bloor West by Marcanadian, on Flickr

One Bloor West by Marcanadian, on Flickr

One Bloor West by Marcanadian, on Flickr

One Bloor West by Marcanadian, on Flickr

One Bloor West by Marcanadian, on Flickr

One Bloor West by Marcanadian, on Flickr

One Bloor West by Marcanadian, on Flickr

One Bloor West by Marcanadian, on Flickr

One Bloor West by Marcanadian, on Flickr

One Bloor West by Marcanadian, on Flickr

One Bloor West by Marcanadian, on Flickr

One Bloor West by Marcanadian, on Flickr

One Bloor West by Marcanadian, on Flickr

One Bloor West by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Ashok

Woot woot! Good news.


----------



## VibyJRules

Please build this thing


----------



## ToroTO

Considering the hype and buildup indicated from what the developer was describing (similar effect to the Chrysler building), this is disappointing. 
Yet more external cross supports as a design feature, I find the Bow in Calgary more interesting than just another extended box with only a bronze colour and height that is being proposed. The Bloor St. frontage looks poorly resolved and disjointed as does the top ending with just a flat roof looking like it just got stopped rather than finished.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Looks like Toronto's John Hancock Tower, congrats toronto!


----------



## Victoria123

Munwon said:


> I thought this was approved already?


Unfortunately, not quite yet.
The city and the developer have come to terms so hopefully it will fly through the remaining procedures to the groundbreaking event.

The iconic golden diamond facade (from the same website).


----------



## Taller Better

https://www.thestar.com/news/city_h...os-latest-mega-tower-got-the-green-light.html


City Hall

*How Toronto’s latest mega tower got the green light*

The story of how one very tall, very dense building at Yonge and Bloor got approved by the city — despite objections.










Toronto developer Sam Mizrahi said earlier this summer that more than 2,000 people have pre-registered for the 416 advertised units in "The One," the 80-storey building coming to Yonge and Bloor.

By Jennifer PagliaroCity Hall reporter
Mon., Sept. 12, 2016

What’s been pitched as a “sanctuary in the clouds” is making heads spin at ground level.

An unprecedented development — an 80-storey Toronto condo tower that will be second in height only to the CN Tower — sets a new standard for density at a crucial downtown intersection. Those extremes have created schisms at city hall over more than a year, during a planning process that has left key questions lingering: How much is too much? And who decides?










https://www.thestar.com/news/city_h...os-latest-mega-tower-got-the-green-light.html


----------



## isaidso

As much as I love the density coming I do feel like some height limit for downtown should be agreed upon. I don't think anything over 500m should be permitted for the time being. The City could review that policy periodically.

This building is only 304m so nowhere close to being so tall that people should be concerned. The CN Tower is 553m so it's not like Toronto would be in unchartered territory with buildings up to 500m. Instead of restricting tall buildings the City should be focused on infrastructure investments to meet higher densities.


----------



## neilio

Taller said:


> https://www.thestar.com/news/city_h...os-latest-mega-tower-got-the-green-light.html
> 
> 
> City Hall
> 
> *How Toronto’s latest mega tower got the green light*
> 
> The story of how one very tall, very dense building at Yonge and Bloor got approved by the city — despite objections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronto developer Sam Mizrahi said earlier this summer that more than 2,000 people have pre-registered for the 416 advertised units in "The One," the 80-storey building coming to Yonge and Bloor.
> 
> By Jennifer PagliaroCity Hall reporter
> Mon., Sept. 12, 2016
> 
> What’s been pitched as a “sanctuary in the clouds” is making heads spin at ground level.
> 
> An unprecedented development — an 80-storey Toronto condo tower that will be second in height only to the CN Tower — sets a new standard for density at a crucial downtown intersection. Those extremes have created schisms at city hall over more than a year, during a planning process that has left key questions lingering: How much is too much? And who decides?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thestar.com/news/city_h...os-latest-mega-tower-got-the-green-light.html


Reading the article made me want to vomit, almost like it was written by Wong-Tam herself. That lady has issues and needs to stop existing, at least at her current post.

"as she tried to work out some crucial details — how the community will be compensated for the added height and density"

It's plain as day to see the twisted mindset here. WHY should anyone in an area such as this "be compensated" for height and density? Everyone seems to think they should get a slice of every pie. The illogical reasoning here is that height and density are the issue when the fact is that all they are doing is CONSTANTLY f*cking over Toronto's status and awe factor by shortening every damn proposal that goes to the city. The enemy is not developers who
want to build tall buildings, it's developers who want to build CRAP buildings. It's funny how they make such a big deal about this beautiful tower because "OMG IT"S SOOO TALL!" but let some piece of crap eye sore get it's application through 10 times quicker. 

If the city would ask for BETTER GOD DAMN DESIGNS from EVERY developer and stop pissing themselves over the arbitrary and idiotic "issue" of height (as if it's actually an issue) Toronto would be filled with tall, inspiring and architecturally beautiful buildings and Wong-Tam would still get her cut of the pie "for the community". So...yaay it's going through, that's great. But I'm still extremely bitter about them dropping the height of this tower from something rather impressive too just "tallest in Toronto by a few meters", they do it do to nearly every damn tall proposal. She needs to go and be replaced by somebody who gets it, somebody with vision.


----------



## Zaz965

there is a strong resemblance with torre pabellon m Monterrey :yes:










Pabellón M Enero 2016 by Victor M. Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Munwon

So is this approved now?


----------



## Innsertnamehere

Essentially, yes. They have reached a settlement with the organization that appealed the city council approval to the courts, but have to wait until a pre-hearing meeting in November to formally notify the court of the settlement and "seal the deal".


----------



## Victoria123

Zaz965 said:


> there is a strong resemblance with torre pabellon m Monterrey :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pabellón M Enero 2016 by Victor M. Torres, en Flickr


Yeah the shape looks similar.
But I can assure you that once this is built, it will look a lot less blue than that.


----------



## isaidso

Looking forward to this but it did look much better with the extra 10 floors and the original 340m height. I suppose they could always add floors in the future when the climate towards tall buildings is more favourable. (I'm joking ....sort of).


----------



## Spocket

I will never understand the logic behind knocking ten floors off of a building just because the neighbours think it's too tall. So 340 meters is too tall but 304 meters is pretty much a pancake.


----------



## Spocket

isaidso said:


> As much as I love the density coming I do feel like some height limit for downtown should be agreed upon. I don't think anything over 500m should be permitted for the time being. The City could review that policy periodically.
> 
> This building is only 304m so nowhere close to being so tall that people should be concerned. The CN Tower is 553m so it's not like Toronto would be in unchartered territory with buildings up to 500m. Instead of restricting tall buildings the City should be focused on infrastructure investments to meet higher densities.


What in the world for ? What justification is there for a height limit ? Is New York too tall ? Chicago, Dubai, Shanghai...too tall ?

Airports, infrastructure weaknesses, suburban settings...those are reasons for limiting heights. Downtown is supposed to be the place where you put the tall buildings.


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

Which is the final design? The one with the cross-bracing?


----------



## isaidso

In many cases, people like to think they've won. You take 10 floors off and the NIMBYS leave with something ....even if it accomplished nothing in reality. If you want 305m, ask for 340m. If you want 340m, ask for 380m. 

In this case it also had to do with shadowing on a grade school a few blocks to the northwest. Apparently, children need direct sunlight or they turn into pumpkins. They should just move the school .....to Florida.


----------



## Al-Z

I agree this project would have looked better at the original proposed height of 340 metres. Still, 304, 305m it will still stand out in the Yonge/Bloor area.


----------



## isaidso

Spocket said:


> What in the world for ? What justification is there for a height limit ? Is New York too tall ? Chicago, Dubai, Shanghai...too tall ?
> 
> Airports, infrastructure weaknesses, suburban settings...those are reasons for limiting heights. Downtown is supposed to be the place where you put the tall buildings.


In architecture one takes context into consideration when designing a building. Its location and what exists in the immediate area is taken into account so that the building compliments, elevates, and interacts with its surroundings successfully.

I don't have issue with mega tall buildings but prefer cities/skylines to build organically over time. As much as I love the CN Tower, it's taken 40 years for our skyline to build up towards it. I'd rather we built 10-20 buildings in the 300-500m range first and then bump up the limit to 700m. Taipei 101 is way too tall for Taipei's skyline. I don't want to see a repeat of that here.


----------



## Victoria123

Benito, UT 

Chairs at the bottom-left corner for the groundbreaking event??


----------



## scraper2293

Haha, love that little remaining building just sitting there awkwardly.


----------



## Victoria123

Some activity noticed by Benito, UT.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

*Shoring Permit issued last Friday:
*
Application: Building Additions/Alterations Status: Permit Issued

Location: 1 BLOOR ST W 
TORONTO ON M4W 1A3 

Ward 27: Toronto Centre-Rosedale

Application#: 15 260226 BLD 00 BA Issued Date: Nov 4, 2016

Project: Other Shoring

Description: Proposal for stand-alone shoring for Soil Remediation





Looks like this is about to start construction!


----------



## Victoria123




----------



## Dale

Woot!


----------



## enrigue8

I m glad that Canada will have a supertall over 300 meters, but if it would have been better if the design was prettier and more sophisticated.
But i don t say it ugly but there is better than this.
For the height,it a big go for our country.


----------



## isaidso

Perhaps you should wait for the finished product before passing judgment. It looks very luxe imo and a step up from a quite spiffy One Bloor across the street.


----------



## Victoria123

Sales to start this fall.

https://www.bisnow.com/toronto/news...mpaign=tue-04-apr-2017-000000-0500_toronto-re


----------



## isaidso

It will be interesting to see if we get a repeat of the One Bloor launch when people camped on the street to be the first into the showroom. It will also test how strong the upper end of the market is. These will be very expensive units.


----------



## Victoria123

isaidso said:


> It will be interesting to see if we get a repeat of the One Bloor launch when people camped on the street to be the first into the showroom. It will also test how strong the upper end of the market is. These will be very expensive units.


I don't doubt it. A lot of rich people who are interested in Toronto these days. 

I heard many of the Chinese investors are turning their heads from Vancouver to Toronto after the implementation of the new policy on empty homes.
Hopefully, the empty house problem doesn't occur in Toronto.

According to UT, VIP sales will begin near the end of this month.


----------



## Eric Offereins

Victoria123 said:


> Sales to start this fall.
> 
> https://www.bisnow.com/toronto/news...mpaign=tue-04-apr-2017-000000-0500_toronto-re


When does the construction start? Will they wait until they got a decent amount of apartments sold?


----------



## isaidso

Eric Offereins said:


> When does the construction start? Will they wait until they got a decent amount of apartments sold?


In Toronto a developer needs to reach a benchmark percentage sold to proceed. I believe it's in the 70-80% sold range. I doubt this one will have any trouble getting there. If the condo across the street is any indication, this might sell out in a couple days.


----------



## enrigue8

Good to hear that !
But i wonder if the building will be redesigned ?
At this height,we deserve a better design.
A design like 285 Yonge,mirvish,2 Carlton or a copy of 1 bloor would have been nicer.


----------



## isaidso

This is the nicest design since Scotia Plaza imo. 

A bigger concern is the over heated market. People on SSC have been talking about the Toronto housing bubble for about 10 years yet no crash occurred. The fundamentals behind the prices were strong throughout that period. The latest data to come out is very worrisome though. House prices jumped 30% year over year and some tenants are seeing 100% price increases in rent. If this continues for much longer it will correct. They need to take drastic measures to cool things off and fast. 

Toronto manages to build enough condos to keep up with demand but the problem is in other market segments. Demand far outstrips supply when it comes to detached houses. Unless they can figure out how to build a ton more we're going to be in for a very rough landing. That said, it's still cheaper than New York..... I think? :hmm:


----------



## enrigue8

isaidso said:


> This is the nicest design since Scotia Plaza imo.
> 
> A bigger concern is the over heated market. People on SSC have been talking about the Toronto housing bubble for about 10 years yet no crash occurred. The fundamentals behind the prices were strong throughout that period. The latest data to come out is very worrisome though. House prices jumped 30% year over year and some tenants are seeing 100% price increases in rent. If this continues for much longer it will correct. They need to take drastic measures to cool things off and fast.
> 
> Toronto manages to build enough condos to keep up with demand but the problem is in other market segments. Demand far outstrips supply when it comes to detached houses. Unless they can figure out how to build a ton more we're going to be in for a very rough landing. That said, it's still cheaper than New York..... I think? :hmm:


To build more house,they can print 3D house like in Amsterdam.
And the city should focus to build more homes.Housing is a right and not a rich investor commodity.


----------



## nylkoorB

isaidso said:


> This is the nicest design since Scotia Plaza imo.
> 
> A bigger concern is the over heated market. People on SSC have been talking about the Toronto housing bubble for about 10 years yet no crash occurred. The fundamentals behind the prices were strong throughout that period. The latest data to come out is very worrisome though. House prices jumped 30% year over year and some tenants are seeing 100% price increases in rent. If this continues for much longer it will correct. They need to take drastic measures to cool things off and fast.
> 
> Toronto manages to build enough condos to keep up with demand but the problem is in other market segments. Demand far outstrips supply when it comes to detached houses. Unless they can figure out how to build a ton more we're going to be in for a very rough landing. That said, it's still cheaper than New York..... I think? :hmm:


Definitely still cheaper than NYC, that's for sure. But then again that's not saying much. 
I don't think you have to worry about Toronto becoming as expensive as NYC. There's much less of a supply/demand issue than with NYC. 
Plus Toronto doesn't have issues with geographical restrictions like NYC does, since 4/5 NYC boroughs are on islands and have limited space. Toronto doesn't have to worry about that. 

That being said, if Toronto wants to continue growing into a larger & more global city then Toronto should forget about detached single homes. I understand that a large portion of your city is suburban due to the fact that most of the city used to be suburbs that have been annexed by the city somewhat recently. But Toronto should be smart with the way they build unless they want to end up like a boring US sunbelt city, but without all the warmth and sunshine.


----------



## isaidso

^^ Toronto adds as many people each year as New York and will likely start adding more in the coming years. Toronto has the same geographic restrictions as New York due to the lake on one side and the Green Belt on the other. 

Everything is in place for Toronto real estate prices to converge with New York real estate prices. It's not there yet but demand/supply is very similar in these 2 cities.

The era of detached housing is coming to an end here and the vast majority of growth is occurring on the existing footprint. It's all about intensification and increased population density planned around transit.


http://www.statcan.gc.ca/tables-tabl...emo05a-eng.htm

Statistics Canada population growth estimate for the Toronto CMA shows 118,400 in one year:

2015 - 6,123,900
2016 - 6,242,300



enrigue8 said:


> Housing is a right and not a rich investor commodity.


Sure but the issue is the type of housing in demand and land scarcity. The arguments for the Green Belt are strong and sound. Being hemmed in by it and the lake means that Toronto can't continue to build detached houses on large lots like it used to. That's why prices for them are skyrocketing. 

I suppose developments like this will simply jump to north of the Green Belt but right now the only 'affordable' detached housing in the Golden Horseshoe is in Hamilton or St.Catharines-Niagara. Prices for single family housing in the whole region will continue to spike because we can't continue to build them. It's all about high rise and mid rise construction on our current geographic footprint.


----------



## nylkoorB

isaidso said:


> ^^ Toronto adds as many people each year as New York and will likely start adding more in the coming years. Toronto has the same geographic restrictions as New York due to the lake on one side and the Green Belt on the other.
> 
> Everything is in place for Toronto real estate prices to converge with New York real estate prices. It's not there yet but demand/supply is very similar in these 2 cities.
> 
> The era of detached housing is coming to an end here and the vast majority of growth is occurring on the existing footprint. It's all about intensification and increased population density planned around transit.


You don't have to worry about Toronto becoming NYC expensive. Toronto may be somewhat restrained, but is not restrained the way NYC is.
NYC is built on islands. Manhattan itself is an island of only 23 sq miles (59 km). Staten Island is also its own island, and Brooklyn and Queens at the very edge of another island. It's what contributes to the extreme hyper density and urbanization of Manhattan and other parts of NYC. 

Toronto doesn't have to worry about that kind of restriction. The greenbelt is not in the city. It's on the outskirts of the region. Also the government has control over that. There's nothing NYC can do about the islands. 

And there's no way demand in Toronto is equal to NYC. Even if growth has been similar recently, your have to remember that the whole greater Toronto area has a lower population than NYC city limits alone. The NYC Metro has a population of 20-23 Million depending on if you're looking at MSA or CSA.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

this has its Ontario Municipal Board hearing (essentially planning court) on April 18th. Even though city council is in approval of this project, the local neighborhood association has appealed the project to the board over concerns for site servicing through the rear laneway.

After the hearing, the project should receive approvals and be able to move towards construction. They have had construction permits filed for months waiting on zoning approvals to go through.


----------



## isaidso

^^ Good news. 



nylkoorB said:


> You don't have to worry about Toronto becoming NYC expensive.


You don't seem to be familiar with the internal/external factors affecting prices in Toronto and this isn't the place to summarize them. I'm also well aware of New York's characteristics economically and demographically. 

We'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Victoria123

OMB hearing on April 18th. 
http://www.omb.gov.on.ca/ecs/CaseDetail.aspx?n=PL160431


----------



## Dale

If Toronto attains to NYC pricing, I fear it will soon thereafter experience NYC population hemorrhage.


----------



## TheIllinoisan

Toronto is booming, but it has a loooooooooong way to go to reach the real estate status of NYC. If it ever does reach such a state. And I dont think that is likely. Sure, Toronto has seen a lot of development over the past half decade, but to think that that means the growth will continue at such a rate into the 2020's is just silly. New York is the capital of the western hemisphere, if not the world. I dont see how Toronto can ever even _approach_ such a status. Im not trying to demean Toronto. Toronto is a great city. Im just trying to advocate a more realistic outlook.


----------



## isaidso

TheIllinoisan said:


> I dont see how Toronto can ever even approach such a status. Im not trying to demean Toronto.


Except that's precisely what you're doing. Becoming expensive isn't something to aspire to but you might want to peruse this list which clearly shows a city doesn't have to be the self appointed 'capital of the world' to be expensive: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...xpensive-cities-to-buy-property.html?image=19 New York is 8th and Toronto sized Singapore 30% more expensive than New York.

Can we get back to the proposal or aren't you quite done talking down to Toronto?


----------



## nasa35

isaidso said:


> Except that's precisely what you're doing. Becoming expensive isn't something to aspire to but you might want to peruse this list which clearly shows a city doesn't have to be the self appointed 'capital of the world' to be expensive: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...xpensive-cities-to-buy-property.html?image=19
> 
> Can we get back to the proposal or aren't you quite done talking down to Toronto?


who's bashing Toronto? Jeesch, grow up.


----------



## TheIllinoisan

isaidso said:


> Except that's precisely what you're doing. Becoming expensive isn't something to aspire to but you might want to peruse this list which clearly shows a city doesn't have to be the self appointed 'capital of the world' to be expensive: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...xpensive-cities-to-buy-property.html?image=19 New York is 8th and Toronto sized Singapore 30% more expensive than New York.
> 
> Can we get back to the proposal or aren't you quite done talking down to Toronto?


There is no need to be so sensitive. Not everyone shares your opinion or agrees with your predictions, bud. That doesnt mean that I am "bashing" Toronto, and that certainly was not my intent. Im just trying to be realistic.


----------



## saiho

isaidso said:


> ^^ Toronto adds as many people each year as New York and will likely start adding more in the coming years. Toronto has the same geographic restrictions as New York due to the lake on one side and the Green Belt on the other.


What? No there is a gap of open farmland between the Greenbelt and the built up area of the GTA which is large enough to accommodate 20 years of sprawl. Real estate agents just say that Toronto is locked up tighter than HK to justify the ridiculous prices and fuel the Fear of Missing Out (FOMO) panic; Driving more housing transactions and pushing prices higher. Also like the posts above said "if" experts find evidence that the Greenbelt is choking the GTA the government will release more land from the Greenbelt its not non-negotiable like a mountain range or a river. 



isaidso said:


> Everything is in place for Toronto real estate prices to converge with New York real estate prices. It's not there yet but demand/supply is very similar in these 2 cities.


Not really. That mentality that housing prices will always appreciate because of x and y is what fuels the "bubble" in Toronto. Not foreign buyers, not speculators, not the greenbelt. It's the expectation that these aforementioned factors will make prices go up indefinitely. 



isaidso said:


> The era of detached housing is coming to an end here and the vast majority of growth is occurring on the existing footprint. It's all about intensification and increased population density planned around transit.


Most likely not considering the detached house is the most coveted commodity in the GTA right now. Most population growth in the GTA is in the suburban 905 Belt not the City of Toronto. Sure Toronto got the population density part down pat but I can't say the same for the transit side of things.


----------



## isaidso

None of the current data or studies support anything you're saying. You're posting based on your personal perception rather than reading the mountain of material that's circulated over the last few years. And the next 20 years is your view horizon? Really? Speechless. :eek2:

*Just one tiny bit of the mountain of data that exists:* Taken by themselves one can't conclude anything. Read 100s of pages of documents and one can draw concrete conclusions based on solid research. Not that you've read any of it.


----------



## isaidso

I suppose now you're going to argue that the table is only based on affordability rather than read the ton of other data out there. And your comment on transit is stuck in 2010. How can you be completely oblivious to the billions being spent to fix the transit deficit?


----------



## saiho

Ouch. Seems like I have struck a nerve. Well then real estate economics guru, indulge me with some of your hundreds of pages of documents and mountain of material that's circulated over the last few years. As for transit, the current expansion underway is a mere drop in the ocean of Toronto's transit deficit. It's a start but that is all Toronto does for transit expansion, start. If prices are to match New York well we better have a transit system of a similar caliber. Judging from the way we do transit expansion here I don't think we will reach that point any time soon.


----------



## TheIllinoisan

saiho said:


> Ouch. Seems like I have struck a nerve. Well then real estate economics guru, indulge me with some of your hundreds of pages of documents and mountain of material that's circulated over the last few years. As for transit, the current expansion underway is a mere drop in the ocean of Toronto's transit deficit. It's a start but that is all Toronto does for transit expansion, start. If prices are to match New York well we better have a transit system of a similar caliber. Judging from the way we do transit expansion here I don't think we will reach that point any time soon.


This x20. Toronto has made tremendous urbanization progress lately, but unless some enormous improvements are made to its pitiful mass transit system, its never going to even come close to New York in terms of urbanization and prolonged real estate values. Toronto's infrastructure deficiencies guarantee that it is impossible for these grossly over-inflated real estate values currently being witnessed to last indefinitely.


----------



## nylkoorB

Why would you even want real estate prices to match NYC? I live in NYC and I love it, but the real estate prices are easily the worst part of living here. Out of all the things about NYC to aspire/look up to, this is not one of them.


----------



## Victoria123

This has been approved by the OMB according to UT.


----------



## isaidso

nylkoorB said:


> Why would you even want real estate prices to match NYC?


Nobody does. The Toronto Real Estate Board reported Wednesday that the average price rose to $916,567 last month, up from $688,011 in March 2016.

When prices rise 33% year over year after many years of double digit gains you can bet your bottom dollar that lots of people are getting worried. It's about avoiding what one sees in other pricey markets. Thinking it can't happen here is naive and there are always people who ignore all the warning signs.

Most vested players including the government see where we're heading and are taking measures to avoid further jumps. It's in our long term interest that they're successful. Similar measures in Vancouver were a failure up until very recently.


http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2017/04/05/toronto-real-estate-prices_n_15826926.html


----------



## isaidso

Victoria123 said:


> This has been approved by the OMB according to UT.


Looks like this one might break ground before any of the other 300m+ proposals.


----------



## Victoria123

It's official. Mizrahi has been given the green light from the OMB.
The new height is 306m which is 2m taller than was known before.

From the article _'The One by Sam Mizrahi prepares for sales after development receives final approval from OMB'_



> With *both city council and OMB approval*, the highly anticipated residential *project can officially commence with pre-construction preparations* and residential pre-sales. The sales gallery is currently under construction and is anticipated to open to the public this September. The developer is also in the midst of obtaining all the necessary permits to start excavation, shoring and tieback installation, which Mizrahi expects to *start in or before September*.
> When the project is completed in late 2022, THE ONE will become Canada’s tallest building and second tallest structure after the CN Tower. The* 305.6 metre tower* will rise 82 storeys above Yonge Street and Bloor Street East at one of the most high-profile intersections in the city.


----------



## Munwon

Canada is getting a supertall! Great!


----------



## nylkoorB

Munwon said:


> Canada is getting a supertall! Great!


This is the first supertall in Toronto and all of Canada? 

Wow. I didn't realize that. Congrats you guys. This is a big deal.


----------



## Victoria123

nylkoorB said:


> This is the first supertall in Toronto and all of Canada?
> 
> Wow. I didn't realize that. Congrats you guys. This is a big deal.


We have 6 or so proposed. Looks like The One will be the first to be built.


----------



## TheIllinoisan

Really loved that Hancock-esque original design, but this is still a solid iteration. Either this or 385 Yonge is the best current Toronto supertall proposal. Either way, this would be a great first supertall for Toronto and Canada. Kind of funny how this could be Canada's first supertall even though the First Canadian tower is only 6 meters shorter.

I _really_ wish that this design was built. This is, in my opinion, the nicest tower design ever proposed for Canada. It looks like a cross between the Hancock Center and the Hearst Tower, which are two of the nicest skyscrapers ever built.









One Bloor West by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

I like this diagrid :cheers:


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

Yeah, I like the diagrid much better than this current design. Maybe the new design is cheaper?


----------



## TheIllinoisan

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> Yeah, I like the diagrid much better than this current design. Maybe the new design is cheaper?


The current proposal is about 20 meters shorter than the original proposal, so it is almost certainly a cheaper design. Its still quite nice though. It would be cool if the original diagrid design could be built somewhere else one day.


----------



## isaidso

TheIllinoisan said:


> The current proposal is about 20 meters shorter than the original proposal, so it is almost certainly a cheaper design. Its still quite nice though. It would be cool if the original diagrid design could be built somewhere else one day.


The total cost was reported at $1 billion.


----------



## Spocket

Not a fan of the building but there is the height so I'm happy enough.


----------



## Victoria123

Construction about to begin??









http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...i-developments-foster-partners.18167/page-255


----------



## Munwon

Canada's first Supertall!!!!


----------



## isaidso

A lot of improvements happening on the Mink Mile. 1 Bloor, the ROM Crystal, the Bloor Street improvement project, the Manulife podium and streetscape project, and now 'The One'. 

I suppose after that will come redevelopment of the Holt Renfrew lot, the complete overhaul of Hudson's Bay and subway entrance, 80 Bloor West, and who knows what else.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

Yorkville has a ton of projects moving in the background right now. Lots to go in the "rumours" threads. how much gets built, who knows, but almost every parcel in the neighbourhood seems to be owned by someone looking to redevelop right now.


----------



## Victoria123

@Caltrane74


----------



## Victoria123

An excavator arrived. 

















@Benito


----------



## Victoria123

Digging has begun. Now officially *U/C* (Prep) according to UT: 

Ground Broken for Toronto's First 'Supertall', Mizrahi's The One



> This morning the digging began. Sam Mizrahi, President of Mizrahi Developments, told us he was "excited to confirm that,* yes, we have officially mobilized and commenced construction on The One*."











@LNahid2000


----------



## isaidso

I suppose now the calls for our first 400m tower will begin.


----------



## Al-Z

Walked by the side this morning, and it's great that The One is officially under construction. From Yonge/Bloor area, this will really stand out and will dwarf Number One Bloor.


----------



## Victoria123




----------



## Stringpicker

isaidso said:


> I suppose now the calls for our first 400m tower will begin.


So when does Toronto get it's first 400m skyscraper?:lol:


----------



## Innsertnamehere

today, from Benito at UT


----------



## Innsertnamehere

Also, this was sent out to people who registered for the condos. Sales are apparently going to begin in October:


----------



## MattToronto

Looks like piling is about to start soon so I suspect we'll be seeing a hole in the ground within the next few months.


----------



## Victoria123

And off it goes!

























@Edward Skira


----------



## Al-Z

A question for the mods. Would it be possible to have this thread moved to supertall contruction?


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

How many floors of parking is this supposed to have?


----------



## VoltAmps

Kinda sad it's not an office tower


----------



## Innsertnamehere

Toronto has a mega office complex going up, its just two 800ft towers instead of one 1,000 foot tower.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1743519&page=4


----------



## kanye

March 08 by Benito


----------



## ushahid

By Benito at UT


----------



## ushahid

*Foundation work for the Hybrid Exoskeleton structure of The One has been completed and the 32 mega caisson were drilled into the ground.*
http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2019/04/mega-caissons-complete-work-shifts-new-phase-one


----------



## ushahid

*workers were working all night and MR.Mizrahi of Mizrahi Development was inspecting the site today.*
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...rs.18167/page-377#lg=attachment180083&slide=0


----------



## kanye

April 26 by Benito


----------



## ushahid

pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...i-developments-foster-partners.18167/page-385


----------



## kanye

June 02 by Benito


----------



## kanye

July 12 by Benito


----------



## citysquared

Is this the deepest foundation ever built in Toronto?


----------



## ushahid

not sure but the well was pretty deep too.


----------



## zwamborn

2019-08-09 by Benito


----------



## kanye

September 04 by thaivic


----------



## kanye

September 27 by Benito


----------



## kanye

November 23 by thaivic


----------



## kanye

January 02 by Benito


----------



## Reducto

Any news on the progress? I'm really curious.


----------



## ushahid

it is on hold from more than a month because the developer didnt have permits. should get it by the end of the month.


----------



## Scrapernab2

Must have cost an extra fortune to suspend that little brick building. What’s the historical relevance?


----------



## FelixMadero

ushahid said:


> it is on hold from more than a month because the developer didnt have permits. should get it by the end of the month.


OMG!!! hno:


----------



## ushahid

permits were obtained few days ago and work has resumed.


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Hooray!


----------



## ushahid

workers on site.
pic by androiduk at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...i-developments-foster-partners.18167/page-459


----------



## MattToronto

ushahid said:


> permits were obtained few days ago and work has resumed.


Should be noted the permits are only for the below ground work at the moment but the expectation is that above ground permits will be obtained prior to completing said below ground work.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Taller said:


> ^^ They tried to buy the plot of land next to it that has an ugly bank branch on it, but could not get it.


If only there was some way to get rid of that horrid thing. It really mars an otherwise rapidly improving streetscape.


----------



## kanye

April 03 by Benito


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 4:*
Girder support bases for The One by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr
The One crane with One Bloor by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## kanye

May 20 by Benito


----------



## Jay

I was worried about this one for a while, good thing it's still underway, hopefully it gets above street level soon


----------



## zwamborn

2020-06-09 by [U]Benito[/U]


----------



## linum

TheIllinoisan said:


> Toronto is booming, but it has a loooooooooong way to go to reach the real estate status of NYC. If it ever does reach such a state. And I dont think that is likely. Sure, Toronto has seen a lot of development over the past half decade, but to think that that means the growth will continue at such a rate into the 2020's is just silly. New York is the capital of the western hemisphere, if not the world. I dont see how Toronto can ever even _approach_ such a status. Im not trying to demean Toronto. Toronto is a great city. Im just trying to advocate a more realistic outlook.


Yes I think any Toronto - NYC comparison is slightly premature.


----------



## NorthStyle

Love this Toronto modern stuff like van city


----------



## A Chicagoan

*August 8:*


20-591724 by drum118, on Flickr


The One (Toronto Heritage Building, 1-11 Bloor St W, Mizrahi Developments, 85s, Foster and Partners, Core Architects) by drum118, on Flickr


20-591710 by drum118, on Flickr


----------



## Munwon

On Hold? Why?


----------



## kanye

They still got no above grade permits I guess.


----------



## elliot

Above grade permit issued this week.









Benito









UT

*Out-dated thread title/status in the Supertall Proposals section contains comments and older construction pics.


----------



## Skyscrapers&More

How strong is the skyscraper boom in Toronto?


----------



## elliot

I'm starting a supertall u/c thread for The One. The thread title/status is outdated:
Actual:

The One | 308.44m | 85s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners
Not ON HOLD, and Sam got his long awaited above grade permit a few days ago.

Maybe the mods can merge these pics/comments in the new thread. Cheers.


----------



## kanye

No need to create always an extra thread))


----------



## A Chicagoan

This one just keeps bouncing between U/C and O/H!


----------



## elliot

kanye said:


> No need to create always an extra thread))


I bow to the wisdom of the ssc overlords ;-) But the thread title specs are wrong as I posted above.

P.S. a UT forumer was chatting to a construction worker on site today who said work on the super columns will likely start next week (*oh wait... turns out he was talking to random pedestrian named Sam).


----------



## Hudson11

CTBUH and the architect list 306. We typically go with what the CTBUH says for the sake of rules continuity, even if their info is not always accurate.


----------



## A Chicagoan

elliot said:


> I bow to the wisdom of the ssc overlords ;-) But the thread title specs are wrong as I posted above.


If a thread title needs to be updated, post it in this thread: +++ REPORT STATUS CHANGES HERE (Topped Out, Completed, On Hold, Canceled) +++. The mods will then update the title. In this section we retain the same thread for a building from proposal to completion.


----------



## elliot

"CTBUH and the architect list 306". OK but it's a bit odd to cite ctbuh in lieu of approved city planning documents.

Newly stapled.








UT


----------



## Hudson11

elliot said:


> "CTBUH and the architect list 306". OK but it's a bit odd to cite ctbuh in lieu of approved city planning documents.
> 
> Newly stapled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT


if you could please post these documents, we could update the title. In lieu of that, we go by the CTBUH.


----------



## elliot

Had a feeling you'd say that. I scanned all 946 pages and mailed them to you via Canada Post. Bear in mind yesterday (Sept. 2nd), I received a client's cheque payment, dated April 29th.


----------



## Hudson11

haha, of course I meant provide us a link to a PDF or a webpage on urbantoronto.ca or something. The image you provided doesnt list a height, or at least it isnt visible in frame.


----------



## elliot

No worries... using up a lot of your time for 2 or so metres lol. Here's a link to the UT database page with everything about The One:
The One | UrbanToronto


----------



## Hudson11

elliot said:


> No worries... using up a lot of your time for 2 or so metres lol. Here's a link to the UT database page with everything about The One:
> The One | UrbanToronto


Sorry for your trouble but I was hoping more for a link to an architectural drawing.


----------



## elliot

Well I bet visitors to this thread are really enjoying our conversation (not lol). But I'll see what I can find. Cheers.


----------



## elliot

Interchange 42, a mod at UT, was kind enough to provide this more recent drawing. He opines “it confirms 85 storeys, and when you add the 3000 mm thickness of the beams to the 305.6 m height of the TMD roof, you get 308.6 m in height.” Level 85: As you can see the roof/85th level (which will be planted) has a "wintergarden roof" about 5.5m above that... but not sure who gets to visit.

So I guess this is as good as I can do. The “architectural/structural” top is obviously above 306m, but if necessary I'll tap out now 











As for the *CTBUH*, their wandering top/tip/roof criteria has fuelled much debate… for example is a 1440 foot NYC building with a glorified antenna* (spire) held up with guy wires really 1776 feet tall? Maybe the height got green-lighted because the designer "intent" was architectural? Apologies, couldn't resist. (poor BMO stuck @ 298m for 4 decades despite very tall guyed antennas).
_*ironically fabricated by a Canadian company ;-)_

CTBUH 1. Height to Architectural Top
…the architectural top of the building, including spires, but not including antennae, signage, flagpoles or other functional-technical equipment. This measurement is the most widely utilized and is employed to define the CTBUH rankings of the “World’s Tallest Buildings.”


----------



## elliot

Hey, like that *thread title*! Enjoyed our conversation... even found lots of stuff I never saw before while searching like this:

Home - One Bloor West

Direct link to hybrid exoskeleton stuff:
Exoskeleton Hybrid - One Bloor West


----------



## Jay

elliot said:


> As for the *CTBUH*, their wandering top/tip/roof criteria has fuelled much debate… for example is a 1440 foot NYC building with a glorified antenna* (spire) held up with guy wires really 1776 feet tall? Maybe the height got green-lighted because the designer "intent" was architectural? Apologies, couldn't resist. (poor BMO stuck @ 298m for 4 decades despite very tall guyed antennas).
> _*ironically fabricated by a Canadian company ;-)_


Agreed, CTBUH sucks at making a fair list of tallest buildings, looking at Sears behind the Petronas or Zifeng Towers is a bit cringeworthy. I suppose Toronto's tallest deserves a boost too with that logic, when some random NYC towers like the BOA or Times can count their tips.


----------



## elliot

Jay said:


> Agreed, CTBUH sucks at making a fair list of tallest buildings, looking at Sears behind the Petronas or Zifeng Towers is a bit cringeworthy. I suppose Toronto's tallest deserves a boost too with that logic, when some random NYC towers like the BOA or Times can count their tips.


^ for decades every Friday at 2 pm, a maintenance guy with a long ladder stood on top of BMO, so every Friday we had a supertall. I wrote to CTBUH and tried to get their supertall embossed plaque for BMO, but they said it didn't count... because the guy was holding up the ladder.

That's my best "guy" joke today.


----------



## WibblyWobbly

Jay said:


> Agreed, CTBUH sucks at making a fair list of tallest buildings, looking at Sears behind the Petronas or Zifeng Towers is a bit cringeworthy. I suppose Toronto's tallest deserves a boost too with that logic, when some random NYC towers like the BOA or Times can count their tips.


Yeah, for me at the end of the day, we should either judge all buildings by roof, or all buildings by spire/pinnacle/antenna. Having a mix of both has just dishonored the whole ranking system. Who decides what's 'architectural' and what's not? Imagine Sears tower without the spires. A very different design, eh. Surely an architect allowed for/even designed their general form. Seems pretty arbitrary.

All roof or all pinnacle!


----------



## elliot

I see what you are saying but even the word "roof" becomes problematic. What if the literal roof of a tower is lower than the actual structural and architectural height (which is true in the case of The One)? I think the rest of the building counts of course. Where's the Chrysler Building's roof? Its beautiful spire is deserving of all its height points, much more than a guyed antenna imo.

I think where CTBUH throws things off the rails is here:
*…the architectural top of the building,* including spires, but not including antennae, signage, flagpoles or other functional-technical equipment

I wouldn't include antenna held up by guy wires, but the two massive free-standing structures, which are antennae, on Willis/Sears shouldn't be penalized because they are functional/technical. If someone builds a massive 4-faced video screen (aka "signage") on top of their tower, I say that's height.

Guess it comes down to wires for me. If wires are holding something up, it's not structural height. But then there's flagpole issue lol...


----------



## elliot

As a last follow-up to the CTBUH et al discussion, one of the most debatable 'supertall' examples I can remember was 15 years ago: *Q1 on the Gold Coast*. I see Q1's 'real' roof at 240m, plus an angled fence with no cladding at 275m (described as the "roof") and then a flagpole at 322.5m... gotta be one of the biggest supertall cheats ever. Compare Q1 _supertall_ to _non-supertall _First Canadian Place (BMO). Which building is taller by a long shot?

In the same pic check out St. Regis (newly renamed - bye bye Trump) with its little spire at 282m, right next to Scotia Plaza at 275m. Don't need reading glasses to see which building is taller imo. 

Its a confusing skyscraper geek world, especially when labels are applied, clubs are formed and criteria is nebulous at best.










Diagrams - SkyscraperPage.com


----------



## elliot

To put this thread back on track, I humbly post a recent construction pic with a couple of the super columns (seen bottom left) awaiting their steel.. rumoured to start next week.









Benito


----------



## A Chicagoan

elliot said:


> As a last follow-up to the CTBUH et al discussion, one of the most debatable 'supertall' examples I can remember was 15 years ago: *Q1 on the Gold Coast*. I see Q1's 'real' roof at 240m, plus an angled fence with no cladding at 275m (described as the "roof") and then a flagpole at 322.5m... gotta be one of the biggest supertall cheats ever. Compare Q1 _supertall_ to _non-supertall _First Canadian Place (BMO). Which building is taller by a long shot?
> 
> In the same pic check out St. Regis (newly renamed - bye bye Trump) with its little spire at 282m, right next to Scotia Plaza at 275m. Don't need reading glasses to see which building is taller imo.
> 
> Its a confusing skyscraper geek world, especially when labels are applied, clubs are formed and criteria is nebulous at best.


Also Poland will have a taller building than Toronto very soon.


----------



## elliot

^ LOL. And the Varso diagram only lists the 'spire' height, not the roof! Appropriate to the conversation indeed


----------



## elliot

Another great Steveve render of the bloor/yorkvile cluster featuring Foster's *The One *(in green).









Steveve

Recent construction shot (on the look-out for steel for those super-columns ;-)








AdamS


----------



## elliot

*The mega concrete pour for the second level is underway… a 9pm start lol!?*









Benito


----------



## elliot

*Benito is a master archivist... the tower portion of the big pour which started at 9pm Friday (see above)... was complete no later than 8 am Saturday when he posted this shot.*









Benito


----------



## A Chicagoan

elliot said:


> Benito is a master archivist... the tower portion of the big pour which started at 9pm Friday (see above)... was complete no later than 8 am Saturday when he posted this shot.


Benito probably lives in The Uptown Residences!


----------



## hkskyline

12/18

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of December 18, 2020 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

*The One (309m - 85s)

The annex building beside the tower (which hosts elevators up to the residential lobby above the Apple Store, and down to parking levels), is getting its big concrete pour.*








Benito 

*Not an early April Fool’s joke:* some bizarre news today regarding adding *9 more floors* to the super-tall. No-one knows if the additional floors would be stuffed into the existing building envelope, 
or if this means a substantial growth in height (to 94 storeys).

Posted by ChesterCopperpot at UrbanToronto:
20 230612 STE 11 OZ
Application Type: Rezoning
Date Submitted: 18/12/2020
Status: Application Received
Description: Proposal for a by-law amendment application to the approved 85-storey mixed-use building by adding an additional 9-storeys for residential uses. The proposed addition will result 
in an increase to 85,664 square metres of total gross floor area comprised of 67,995 square metres of residential gross floor area and 17,669 square metres of non-residential gross floor area. A total residential unit count of 505 is proposed.


----------



## elliot

^^ *The One - was 309m... now taller.*

The mystery of the recent application to add "9 floors" has been solved. 

It was confirmed today that Mizrahi Developments' new application includes a substantial height increase for The One. If approved it would *take the crown over both the SkyTower (u/c) and Mirvish+Gehry*, and make *The One a 94-storey, 338.3-metre-tall towe*r, the tallest of any planned in Canada.









Link


----------



## elliot

^^ It's a good thing these "mega-columns" are... well... mega. 









Benito


----------



## elliot

The One








steveve








steveve


----------



## Dale

What are the odds the height increase will be approved ?


----------



## Haljackey

Dale said:


> What are the odds the height increase will be approved ?


I'd be willing to bet some money that it will be approved. I am that confident.

This makes the tower look more 'complete'. The current design looks kinda stubby at the top in my mind.


----------



## hkskyline

The Race for Canada's Tallest Building Has Been Taken to Another Level - STOREYS


For a time, the future looked clear: one specific Toronto tower was set to overtake another for the title of Canada’s tallest building. But a newly-submitted adjustment application has muddied those waters. Currently under construction at 1 Bloor Street West, The One has been on track to reach a...




torontostoreys.com


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Lol I hope this’ll start a height increase war where SkyTower increases its height and then The One has a height increase again etc.


----------



## Jay

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Lol I hope this’ll start a height increase war where SkyTower increases its height and then The One has a height increase again etc.


Hopefully one passes 350+

Glad this is back on track and not on hold in any case


----------



## elliot

*The One - 338.5m* - 94s - Mizrahi Developments - Foster + Partners - u/c

*Previous approved and u/c at 309m, recently resubmitted for approval at 338.5m.

All 8 super-columns in place on the next level above the (double height) Apple Store.*








thaivic








Benito








Benito


----------



## hkskyline

1/8

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of January 8, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jan 15

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of January 15, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of January 15, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of January 15, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Towering Supercolumns Extend “The One” Higher Above Yonge and Bloor*


> Mizrahi Developments‘ The One strutted into 2021 with a salvo to shore up its aim of be Toronto’s and Canada’s tallest building. Approved at 85-storeys and 308.6-metres, the plan would add nine additional storeys to bring The One to 94 storeys and 338.3 metres. If those extra storeys are approved, The One would preserve its title when the SkyTower—now getting under construction at the Pinnacle One Yonge site at the foot of Yonge Street—tops off at 312.5 metres. In the meantime, the height increase proposal overshadowed some impressive construction progress at The One, which has made significant strides in forming and assembly for its complex hybrid exoskeleton structural system, designed by UK-based starchitects Foster + Partners with Toronto’s Core Architects.
> 
> We last checked in on the “supertall” tower’s construction status roughly one month ago, when preparations were being made for a substantial concrete pour to form the second-floor slab. Preparations back in early December included a double-height scaffold spanning through the massive ground floor flagship retail space, providing crews with a work area to begin laying rebar atop floor forms, and surrounding the exposed caps of the eight 40-tonne steel-core, concrete-encased supercolumns and smaller canted crossbeams.











Towering Supercolumns Extend "The One" Higher Above Yonge and Bloor - Mizrahi Developments


Mizrahi Developments‘ The One strutted into 2021 with a salvo to shore up its aim of be Toronto’s and Canada’s tallest building. Approved at 85-storeys and 308.6-metres, the plan would add nine additional storeys to bring The One to 94 storeys and 338.3 metres. If those extra storeys are...




mizrahidevelopments.ca


----------



## elliot

*The One - 338.5m - 95s - Mizrahi Developments - Foster + Partners - u/c

Approved and U/C @ 309m, new application to increase to 338.5m.*








drum118








drum118

*Previously reported as 94s, signage on-site for the new applications says 95 storeys.*








drum118








Benito


----------



## hkskyline

1/19

The One by Draulerin Photographics, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Let's see if these renderings will change when the height increase is approved :


----------



## elliot

*The One - 338.5m - 94s - Mizrahi Developments - Foster + Partners - u/c*









thompsky


----------



## redcode

Jan 22

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of January 22, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of January 22, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of January 22, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr


----------



## Jay

Great news about the height bump!

Finally another NA city outside of the USA gets a building considerably above 300 meters.


----------



## hkskyline

It's a crowded intersection with another huge (70+ storey) residential skyscraper right across the street blocking some of the views.









TORONTO | One Bloor Street East | 257m | 844ft | 75 fl | Com


Wow. It towers over 80's looking Yonge Street. I also like the street frontage on the building. Will really activate that corner. That whole area is going to look very different in 7-8 years. There are around 10 towers over 100m proposed or under construction within a few blocks of One Bloor...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Hope this doesn't create a wind tunnel effect like at King/Bay.


----------



## elliot

*The One - 338.5m - 94s - Mizrahi Developments - Foster + Partners - u/c*









thaivic








thaivic

*Just a reminder of the cladding mock-ups. My personal favourite are the mechanical elements which separate the inhabited volumes.

Mechanical*








UT
*Example of mechanical separating 'inhabited' volumes.*








UT
*Exterior diagrid*








UT








UT








AlvinOfDiaspar
*A slice of the bar (locals will scratch their head at the view used in the b/g.. a few miles south-west of Yonge and Bloor ;-)*








fanoftoronto


----------



## JavierLitoral

elliot said:


> *The One - 338.5m - 94s - Mizrahi Developments - Foster + Partners - u/c*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thaivic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thaivic
> 
> *Just a reminder of the cladding mock-ups. My personal favourite are the mechanical elements which separate the inhabited volumes.
> 
> Mechanical*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> *Example of mechanical separating 'inhabited' volumes.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> *Exterior diagrid*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlvinOfDiaspar
> *A slice of the bar (locals will scratch their head at the view used in the b/g.. a few miles south-west of Yonge and Bloor ;-)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanoftoronto


Pero entonces va a tener 309 o 338 metros?


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

from posting #366:

It was confirmed today that Mizrahi Developments' new application includes a substantial height increase for The One. If approved it would *take the crown over both the SkyTower (u/c) and Mirvish+Gehry*, and make *The One a 94-storey, 338.3-metre-tall towe*r, the tallest of any planned in Canada.


----------



## JavierLitoral

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> from posting #366:
> 
> It was confirmed today that Mizrahi Developments' new application includes a substantial height increase for The One. If approved it would *take the crown over both the SkyTower (u/c) and Mirvish+Gehry*, and make *The One a 94-storey, 338.3-metre-tall towe*r, the tallest of any planned in Canada.


Gracias por el dato.


----------



## redcode

Jan 29

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of January 29, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of January 29, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of January 29, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr


----------



## elliot

A render of *The One *looking north in context, with the extra 9 floors recently applied for (338.5m).









steveve


----------



## elliot

*The One - 338.5m - 94s - Mizrahi Developments - Foster + Partners - u/c*









Benito








Benito


----------



## hkskyline

Andaz Hotel will open in this tower :









The hotel inside Toronto's soon-to-be tallest condo tower looks incredibly glamorous


As what will eventually become Toronto's tallest residential tower makes its slow ascent up 338 metres into the sky, more and more details are bein...




www.blogto.com


----------



## elliot

*The One - 338.5m - 94s - Mizrahi Developments - Foster + Partners - u/c*









Northern Light








Northern Light








Benito








thaivic


----------



## redcode

Feb 05

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of February 5, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of February 5, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of February 5, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr


----------



## elliot

*The One - 338.5m - 94s - Mizrahi Developments - Foster + Partners - u/c

All 8 super-columns now up for this level.*








Benito


----------



## hkskyline

2/12

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of February 12, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

*The One - 338.5m - 94s - Mizrahi Developments - Foster + Partners - u/c

Similar angle shot from the intersection of Bloor and kotsy.*








kotsy








kotsy


----------



## redcode

Feb 19

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of February 19, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of February 19, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of February 19, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of February 19, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Feb 26

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of February 26, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of February 26, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

Window work at 1 Bloor E. by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr


----------



## PDH

This will be fantastic to watch over the next few years, Cant wait!


----------



## redcode

Jul 15









Source


----------



## redcode

Jul 16

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of July 16, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of July 16, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jul 19

Construction by Bloor by Draulerin Photographics, trên Flickr

Construction by Bloor by Draulerin Photographics, trên Flickr


----------



## elliot

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners l u/c

Looks like the transfer slab big pour may have finally started. *








BloorMan
*They also appear to be covering up a ‘few’ million dollars of glass installed at grade for the future tenant.* 








BloorMan








BloorMan


----------



## redcode

Jul 23

XXIMG_7725The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of July 23, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

XXIMG_7725The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of July 23, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

wow, glass already.


----------



## elliot

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners l u/c*









thaivic

*Cladding on the rear of the south podium underway (an exact match for the cladding ‘mock-up’ seen in the press 2 years ago).*








Benito








Benito








UT
*Unitized curtainwall will adorn most of the tower.*








UT








thaivic


----------



## redcode

RenderPornStar


----------



## redcode

Jul 30

XXIMG_7852 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

XXIMG_7879 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr


----------



## elliot

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners l u/c

Last week's transfer slab pour underway, in the 'pouring' rain.*








thaivic








Benito

*Finished*








Benito








Benito


----------



## elliot

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners l u/c

After the huge transfer slab concrete pour, lots of new steel work.*









Benito








Benito


----------



## elliot

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners l u/c

Some nice insider views from a worker on site.*








Anthonylipson1996

*Apple store*








Anthonylipson1996








Anthonylipson1996








Anthonylipson1996


----------



## redcode

Aug 6

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of August 6, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of August 6, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of August 6, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of August 6, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of August 6, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr


----------



## elliot

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners l u/c

More mega-columns up.*









Benito








Anthonylipson1996








Anthonylipson1996








Anthonylipson1996








Anthonylipson1996


----------



## elliot

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners l u/c*

*Nice angle with all 8 of the mega-column additions in place. And more glass being added to the Apple retail. *








AdamS


----------



## elliot

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners l u/c*









Anthonylipson1996








Anthonylipson1996








Anthonylipson1996








Anthonylipson1996

*First forms for the tower elevator shafts.*








Benito








Benito


----------



## redcode

Aug 13

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of August 13, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of August 13, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of August 13, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

XXIMG_8473The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of August 13, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of August 13, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of August 13, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Aug 16

The One by Draulerin Photographics, trên Flickr

The One by Draulerin Photographics, trên Flickr

The One by Draulerin Photographics, trên Flickr

The One by Draulerin Photographics, trên Flickr

The One by Draulerin Photographics, trên Flickr

The One by Draulerin Photographics, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CSsi9DDL-xo/


----------



## Kot Behemot

Those columns are massive! 
And there's just enough steel to make the concrete a bare protective layer  
Me gusta!


----------



## redcode

Aug 20

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of August 20, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of August 20, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of August 20, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Aug 26

One Bloor West by Draulerin Photographics, trên Flickr

One Bloor West by Draulerin Photographics, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*August 27:*

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of August 27, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

closeup on the glass

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of August 27, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 2

In North Downtown by Draulerin Photographics, trên Flickr

In North Downtown by Draulerin Photographics, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 3

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of September 3, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of September 3, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of September 3, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr


----------



## elliot

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners l u/c

Rebar mayhem shot by Anthony (obviously a worker on site ;-). *








Anthonylipson1996








Anthonylipson1996








Anthonylipson1996








Anthonylipson1996


----------



## redcode

Sep 10

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of September 10, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of September 10, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of September 10, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr


----------



## elliot

*The One | 338.3m | 94s | Mizrahi Developments | Foster + Partners l u/c

The “reBar & Grill” is packed with patrons.*








BloorMan








BloorMan








thaivic


----------



## redcode

Sep 17

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of September 17, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 25

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of September 25, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of September 25, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of September 25, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## jack3589

I took this picture today.


----------



## redcode

Oct 1

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of October 1, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of October 1, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/9

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of October 9, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 11

Construction By Yonge by Draulerin Photographics, sur Flickr

Construction By Yonge by Draulerin Photographics, sur Flickr

Construction By Yonge by Draulerin Photographics, sur Flickr

Construction By Yonge by Draulerin Photographics, sur Flickr

Construction By Yonge by Draulerin Photographics, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/15

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of October 15, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## Meist99

Is it on hold again? I don‘t see any progress.


----------



## UpwithOlives

Meist99 said:


> Is it on hold again? I don‘t see any progress.


It’s never been on hold, some stages of construction are slower and more deliberate than others. They have been working on the rebar for the tremendously massive concrete pour that will occur in the next week or so. There are many overhead photos available that show how extensive the rebar and form work is for this level.


----------



## redcode

Oct 23

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of October 23, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, sur Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of October 23, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, sur Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of October 23, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, sur Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of October 23, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, sur Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of October 23, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, sur Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of October 23, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, sur Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of October 23, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, sur Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of October 23, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

The construction at Yonge and Bloor is unlike anything Toronto has seen before


The southwest corner of Yonge and Bloor will soon be home to another Toronto condo tower, but not all buildings in this city are created equal. Thi...




www.blogto.com


----------



## shermanlee

The Public Road need to paint


----------



## hkskyline

7/1

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of July 1, 2022 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## kanye

July 08
 
The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of July 8, 2022 by Jeremy Gilbert, auf Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/15

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of July 15, 2022 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of July 15, 2022 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## Munwon

ON HOLD


----------



## kanye

there is still progress at a snail's pace

July 15 by thaivic


----------



## hkskyline

7/29

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of July 29, 2022 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of July 29, 2022 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## Faisal Shourov

I visit this thread every 6 month, and the building is still roughly the same height. At this point it's just amusing to me 😂


----------



## spectre000

Faisal Shourov said:


> I visit this thread every 6 month, and the building is still roughly the same height. At this point it's just amusing to me 😂


Yeah I don't know why I bother checking this thread. I'm sure at some point it will start flying up, but it never happens. It's such an amazing design. I want to see it built.


----------



## Munwon

Why is this so slow?


----------



## madmax1982

slowness because of the increased height ?


----------



## perheps

Slowest of the Year 

Can you ask them why so slow? probably pandemic? or somethings


Poor people already brought apartments still nothing...seem may be cancelled if peoples give up refund give back to people... however seem peoples still patience for whiles now


----------



## hkskyline

8/5

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of August 5, 2022 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of August 5, 2022 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

the one - 1 bloor will be a Pabellon m monterrey 2.0  
Pabellón M 16.11.2015 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## Cecca105

One of the slowest builds I've ever observed. Is it me or has this been stuck at 7/8 stories for many months now?


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

It appears to have reached Shenyang Speed


----------



## Zaz965

it is a goldin finance 117 canada version 😁


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Zaz965 said:


> it is a goldin finance 117 canada version 😁


At least Goldin is at its full height


----------



## N0)NA

Zaz965 said:


> the one - 1 bloor will be a Pabellon m monterrey 2.0
> Pabellón M 16.11.2015 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


It looks interesting and beautiful)


----------



## Zaz965

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> At least Goldin is at its full height


I am not happy about this, goldin finance has an exaggerated height. it should be thicker 😭


----------



## Munwon

What's the deal here? Lack of cash? Pending approvals? Tough construction stage?


----------



## NotNickAdams

Munwon said:


> What's the deal here? Lack of cash? Pending approvals? Tough construction stage?


None of the above. All is well...


----------



## kiruzu

is there any reason it's going to slow or is it simply just because it's how the contruction is being done


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

I feel proud of this


----------



## hkskyline

8/11

20220811_130259 by Draulerin Photographics, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/12

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of August 12, 2022 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of August 12, 2022 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## zwamborn

2022-08-19 by Benito


----------



## Munwon

It seems to rise now!


----------



## hkskyline

8/19

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of August 19, 2022 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of August 19, 2022 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of August 19, 2022 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of August 19, 2022 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

I think the rejected design could have a better speed  
One Bloor West by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## The seventh shape

No sign of the external cross bracing on this yet strangely.


----------



## Buffaboy

any ideas for the ground floor retail? if i remember correctly the flagship apple store was pulled right?


----------



## hkskyline

8/26

XXIMG_3189 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## perheps

This was two years ago, 5 September 2020 by Benito taken picture
Probably slowest in North American so far


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

perheps said:


> This was two years ago, 5 September 2020 by Benito taken picture
> Probably slowest in North American so far


I swear Pinnacle One Yonge is rising faster than this and it’s barely out of the ground! I’d hate to be the poor guy who bought an apartment at The One and is yet to even START packing up moving boxes


----------



## hkskyline

9/9

The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of September 9, 2022 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## Braudian88

hkskyline said:


> 9/9
> 
> The One (1 Bloor West) construction progress, as of September 9, 2022 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


It seems that it is finally picking up speed


----------



## mr24

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> I swear Pinnacle One Yonge is rising faster than this and it’s barely out of the ground! I’d hate to be the poor guy who bought an apartment at The One and is yet to even START packing up moving boxes


The speed is finally up, around one floor per week


----------



## hkskyline

9/13

The One by History in Photos, on Flickr

Construction on The One Toronto by History in Photos, on Flickr

Yonge St & Bloor St by History in Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Buffaboy

Another perspective... I took this yesterday










That was my first time walking down Bloor St, but looking at it from the other side of the street (where these update pictures are taken) gives quite a different perspective. It's one thing to see it online but another to see it in person. Seems like it isn't moving much at all.


----------

